# Full Contact Rules Today?



## LegLockGuy (Jul 16, 2007)

Back in the 70's, 80's and early 90's Full Contact Rules (or American Rules) was huge. Kickboxing champs were somewhat stars. Benny Urquidez, Dennis Alexio, Don Wilson, Rick Roufus, ect. It seemed like Kickboxing (Full Contact, and similar variations) would be around for a long time.

But now with MMA, Muay Thai, and K-1 Kickboxing, it seems that Full Contact Rules is pretty much a dead set of rules. Do you think that it will ever get popular again?

I can see where FCR would be boring, but more exciting then boring. It doesn't have takedowns, submissions, or clinching so the action is pretty much there. But also those components make fights exciting.

What are your opinions on it?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 16, 2007)

WCL seems to be close, but the odd round structure (fight, wait ages, fight) kind of throws it I think. The team points part I find simply to be a different twist on the end.

While PKA was simply guy vs guy, WCL feels to me like a team version. Same kind of fighting etc (although the knees are new).

Personally, I grew up with Superfoot as my hero, Chuck etc, so I do miss the old standard. But, I find that we have so many varieties and leagues now that there's much more to watch.

I'd love to see a few sets of rules, rather than a set of rules per league though. MMA set, TMA (PKA style) set, Sancho (sp?) set, Muy Thai. For me, that'd do it. As it is now, we have every single league of MMA with variations of rules (bodog, pride, ufc, kfc, sorry lunch, ifl, wcl, k1 etc).


----------



## LegLockGuy (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a huge fan of the WCL and watch it on the Vs channel. It is pretty much FCR except for the knees, leg kicks, and team aspect. But is FCR basically a dead sport? Will the WCL bring in back into the spotlight?


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd love to see it come back, but I'm doubtful. One of the things I was looking forward to when I moved to LA from the Chicago area was kickboxing gyms. But they are few & far between. I judged a lot of cards for the IKF in IL, but there aren't any in So. Cal.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 16, 2007)

Personally I find the rules of keeping the kicks above the waist to be boring, the MT rules make things alot more interesting.  I wasn't real impressed from what I've seen of the WCL.

Lamont


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm gonna say yeah. Because I think for whatever reason things go in waves or fads. Its kind of like everything old is new again, some people forgot about wrestiling and Jiu Jitsu, then in the 90's it came back again with the UFC. Its kind of like the fitness industry right now the "Core" is all the rage. Tons of books and all the personal trainers are now teaching core training. I think kickboxing will come back again. Now I'm off to my new kickboxing lesson.

Later

D


----------

